# ?Internationals at NYU



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 14, 2005)

Is anybody here from NYU as an international student?
Can you please share your experience of getting into NYU?


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 14, 2005)

I am a int. student.

I went to LIU as a freshman and transfered in as a sophomore...there is not much I can tell you that is different for us int. students...in fact, it is much easier to get in as a foreign student because film schools love diversity.

good luck...and if you have specific questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 15, 2005)

1. Where are you from?
2. What is LIU?
I have a problem - where can I pass SAT?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is some info on SAT tests in international areas.


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 15, 2005)

I am from Switzerland
LIU is long island university: C.W. post...another college I went as a freshman.
SAT--->see titaniums posting

and good luck with that...read the HOW TO CRACK THE SAT book (on amazon.com)...it helped me a lot, I got 570 on verbal withouth knowing **** about english just by guessing....SAT is alll about guessing and its easy to crack if you get a bit behind the system


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 15, 2005)

titaniumdoughnut, Hoeks
THANKS!!!
I`m surprised with your help.
Thanks a lot! I`ll try to deal with it and, I hope, soon I could tell you "thanks" in the real life...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 15, 2005)

That's true. The math should be as easy for you as math is already, once you learn to decipher any peculiar ways they might phrase the questions. The verbal test can be guessed without too much knowledge of English. The writing might be a challenge. I don't know whether or not they know not to expect high scores in the writing section for people who have English as a second language.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 15, 2005)

I have another question.
Which topics are included into SAT?
*I don't know whether or not they know not to expect high scores in the writing section for people who have English as a second language.
*
They should pass TOEFL first.


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Dec 17, 2005)

Do everybody have to make SAT?


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Dec 17, 2005)

in order to get in a good filmschool?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, you have to take it, though you can slip through with less than stellar scores often.

And, Andrew, you can learn all about it at that website, and take a practice test, I think. I'd suggest a good book though. Prep books helped me get around 300 points higher.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 21, 2005)

F..k!
The closest date of passing SAT is 26th of January.
And the deadline for Fall 2006 is 15th January.
What can I do?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 21, 2005)

It's OK, I think. Just write to them explaining that your scores will arrive as soon as you take the test on Jan 26th.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 21, 2005)

And what about TOEFL?
I`m going to get TOEFL tests nearly at march.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 21, 2005)

It might be a good idea to contact them and ask about that one. I know they're willing to wait on some things, but that might be too long...


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 25, 2005)

I`ve got the eply from nyu.
They said, that I need to mention in my application that I`m passing SAT in late January.
That`s OK!
I`m passing TOEFL 11th of January. I`ve got some time to get ready...
And I have two more questions.
1. What is the duration of full-time studiyng period?
2. 50.000 - is this the price for full-time or just for one year?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 25, 2005)

Good news indeed!

The program is four years, each year composed of two semesters. First semester is from the beginning of September through mid-December. Second semester is mid-January to early-May. The cost of $50,000 (including housing) is for two semesters. It's absurdly expensive, yeah, but it's worth it. (We'll see what I'm saying when my first loan bills start arriving in 2009 )


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 25, 2005)

O, s..t, I have a much bigger problem...
I do not have a certificate of my high scool education, because I`m graduating in May 2006.
But they ask to send thrm a photocopy of my scores.
What can I do?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 25, 2005)

I bet this is another issue that they will be OK about. I didn't send a transcript until a month before classes started. Just email them again


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 25, 2005)

huh, thanks!
I think I`ll mention it in "additional info" form...


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Dec 26, 2005)

I am struggling with the same issues as Andrew, but I decided to wait for a year and have a good preparation for SAT, TOEFL and time to put together my portfolio. Actually I will apply for some finnish filmschool like The University of art and design Helsinki and after one year studies there(In case got in), I will apply for American filmschool or just take part in student change.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Dec 26, 2005)

I`ve found out a better way of getting into Tisch.
I`ve found a ukrainian company, that helps ukrainian students to go to study in the US.
And they gave me a plan:
Step 1. College of Marin (2 year, transfer programm)
Step 2. Tisch (at least! it`s my dream).
What do tou think about this strategy?


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Dec 26, 2005)

It sounds to me a good plan


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 31, 2005)

I did a similar thing. I went for one year to long island university: C.W. Post Campus and transfered into tisch. I HIGHlY recommend it. I came into tisch as a sophomore with only one gen ed left and 2 semesters of 16mm filmmaking experience....plus it was cheaper


----------

